# Disco Elysium



## tommers (Oct 16, 2019)

I played about three hours yesterday.  I haven't fought anything but I've thrown up three times, almost died after turning on the lights and freaked out my partner, Lt. Kusaragi.  I've also properly belly laughed three times.  I can't remember the last game that made me do that.

At the start of the game you wake up in a wrecked hotel room after a three day bender with no memory and a body that has been hanging from a tree for a week cos you were too hammered to deal with it.

Your tie talks to you. 

It's already on my favourite ever games list.

For those of you who love a review, here's a good one from IGN: Disco Elysium Review - IGN


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2019)

I don’t know anything about games or anything like this at all whatsoever, but I do appreciate 1. Your enthusiasm and B. The thought of following this like Boyfriend Pigeon or wtf that other one was


----------



## tommers (Oct 16, 2019)

5t3IIa said:


> I don’t know anything about games or anything like this at all whatsoever, but I do appreciate 1. Your enthusiasm and B. The thought of following this like Boyfriend Pigeon or wtf that other one was



Hahaha.  Yes.  We could do that.  I'll see if I can be bothered.


----------



## tommers (Oct 17, 2019)

.


----------



## tommers (Nov 4, 2019)

Played this for about 9 hours now.  It's great.  Lots of reading but it's interesting - it's not "blah de blah Prince Vaingar is coming to town to blah blah blah, get me 5 wolfskins".  It's more your brain telling you to smoke fags and drink beer (two of my current quests) and building a relationship with a corpse you just got down from a tree, or deciding whether or not to learn racist theory in order to get through a locked gate guarded by a massive racist (who's boss then tells you he knows all about your racist research).  The world is brilliant, the characters are really interesting and there are loads of ways to play it.

Best game of the year so far I reckon.


----------



## tommers (Nov 29, 2019)

Disco Elysium offers a dark mirror to my mid-life crisis


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2019)

what disco is in it?


----------



## tommers (Nov 29, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> what disco is in it?


There are references to it being the end of the age of disco. You can answer conversations with stuff about disco. Your first clothes are flares and you get referred to as "that cop dressed in disco clothes".

One of the characters is a Dutch disco dancer.

You meet a bunch of kids who are into hardcore and want you to set up a club in an abandoned church.


----------



## tommers (Nov 29, 2019)

There's probably more. I haven't finished it yet.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2019)

is there any actual disco music in it?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 29, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> is there any actual disco music in it?


Do you like mince pies?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Do you like mince pies?


love em


----------



## tommers (Nov 29, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> is there any actual disco music in it?


Not that I've heard yet.

Disco is a state of mind.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2019)

tommers said:


> Not that I've heard yet.
> 
> Disco is a state of mind.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 30, 2019)

Just tried this for about an hour, too much to try and remember and feels Ike there is no point.


----------



## Chz (Dec 11, 2019)

IGN gave it "Best PC Game of the Year"
The Best PC Game of 2019 - IGN

Hadn't realised that British Sea Power did the soundtrack.


----------



## Mordi (Dec 11, 2019)

I'm saving this for a week off, sadly unlikely to be anytime soon but I'm looking forward to it.

Should have kept the original title of "No Truce With the Furies" though.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 19, 2019)

I have already laughed out loud while choosing attributes


----------



## tommers (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Dandred (Dec 21, 2019)

I might have to try this again, when I am in a more patient mood.


----------



## magneze (Dec 21, 2019)

Hmm, currently on sale. Does it need a fully up-to-date rig? Mines a few years old but still good.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 21, 2019)

magneze said:


> Hmm, currently on sale. Does it need a fully up-to-date rig? Mines a few years old but still good.


Nah, mine isn't top spec by any means and it runs perfectly
It's not memory or processor challenging


----------



## golightly (Dec 21, 2019)

magneze said:


> Hmm, currently on sale. Does it need a fully up-to-date rig? Mines a few years old but still good.


 
Buy it!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 23, 2019)

Man, this...experience. You know some games you want to play when you're doing other stuff? This is a world I want to be in just to _visit_. It's a genuinely brilliant world/history the writers have made. I'm enjoying it very much.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 26, 2019)

Again. Such an experience. It's like an alternate history for somewhere you've never heard of; a dream so detailed you wonder why the writer doesn't write novels...well, this is better than a lot of novels I've read. The imagination is incredible. And somehow this tired, broken world infused with sadness is an uplifting place to spend time.

/Pseud'sCorner


----------



## tommers (Dec 26, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Again. Such an experience. It's like an alternate history for somewhere you've never heard of; a dream so detailed you wonder why the writer doesn't write novels...well, this is better than a lot of novels I've read. The imagination is incredible. And somehow this tired, broken world infused with sadness is an uplifting place to spend time.
> 
> /Pseud'sCorner


It's amazing isn't it? I need to get a couple of hours together to play it again. Feels like it's something you need to concentrate on.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 26, 2019)

tommers said:


> It's amazing isn't it? I need to get a couple of hours together to play it again. Feels like it's something you need to concentrate on.


Where are you up to?


----------



## tommers (Dec 26, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Where are you up to?


I've scouted out the second area, with the church and the hardcore kids. On maybe day three or four? Or about twelve hours, depending on how you measure these things . Haven't played it for a while though.


----------



## tommers (Dec 26, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Where are you up to?


What about you?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 26, 2019)

I'm 42 hours in.* Remarkably it keeps getting better - no more sensible than before but just more story and some wow moments, as much as a game like this can have.

"Have accepted every side quest I could and been lost a couple of times so time may be skewed a bit


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 26, 2019)

I can't say where I am for fear of spoilers


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 26, 2019)

Oh! I got the credit roll


----------



## tommers (Dec 26, 2019)

Right I'll finish it this week and then we can talk about it. [emoji16]


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 9, 2020)

I brought this in the sale after a bit of 'this looks great, but I don't want to get into a hugely long tame right now' dithering. 

It's amazing.  I'm very impressed.   From the actual physical damage, you get from switching on the light just after you awake, hungover,  to side quests like find your missing shoe, to the political philosophy, to the existential dread, etc.


----------



## RTWL (Jan 20, 2020)

Played it through twice and have also been taking different choices through saves .... wow ... i mean there are so many different paths to take . It feels like playing a graphic novel that is writen by Gaiman . Still felt like it was to short though, which is crazy, because it takes 3-4 days of solid play to complete most routes !


----------



## tommers (Apr 8, 2020)

Fucking hell.


----------



## tommers (Apr 8, 2020)

God I love that so much.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 8, 2020)

The music in the game is wonderful


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 26, 2021)

Still proper enjoying Disco Elysium, had been taking my time with the sidequests but this week got up to the bit that closes a lot of options off, so saved before proceeding and played through the end game, and am now going back to explore all the stuff I'd missed. Playing through the end again will be a bit repetitive but still interesting to see what happens differently. I got sorry cop as my strongest trait, probably followed by apocalyptic cop and art cop, and obviously very communist.
Some proper genius dialogue in there, like when you find the mug with an offensive caricature on it and get the choice of like "Kim, have you seen this racist mug?", "Kim, have you seen this mug with an accurate depiction of a South Samaran man?" or "Kim, have you seen this mug that was created in a particular time and place and should not be judged outside of that historical context?" 
Still no idea how I'm going to boost the bass to make the track more hardcore or convince Cindy to give me the paint to graffiti the wall, but I'm sure something will turn up.


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 27, 2021)

Well, I've got the ravers into the church and found out where to sample the bass from now.  
Also, something I really enjoy is how there's the whole little subplot based around a games company that goes bankrupt while trying to make an overly ambitious game - would be fascinated to know more about the inspiration for that, or some of the conversations that must have happened behind the scenes while working on it.


----------

